# Honest Advice - Do we fit a Vizsla



## DandelionBlue (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello, I love reading the threads in this forum and am now seeking some honest advice.
My fiancee and I are thinking of getting a dog in two years. Our heart is set on a Vizsla but I want to make sure our lifestyle matches the breed.
We currently live in London but are planning to move to Harrogate, a town in the countryside of Yorkshire, in about two years.I work as an architect and so am at the office full time from 9 to 5. I am however considering changing career or going part time. My fiancee works as a surveyor. He generally leaves the house with me in the morning at 9 and then gets back around 12. He will then work 3 hours at home.
We are getting married next year and will probably want to have kids soon after.
I am confident that we would be able to provide our dog with a good two hour chunck of exercise. We have a very active lifestyle, especially on weekends. There is nothing we like more than exploring the countryside. We enjoy long walks / hikes. In my mind Yorkshire is a great place to raise a Vizsla. There is the moorland, the hills, the forest and beaches. We would probably want to take the car to more remote places and then walk from there. We love to explore the UK and probably will want to travel further than Yorkshire together with our Vizsla.
In fact we love to travel in general and that's what I am worried about. We do generally go on a two week trip each year. I am worried that we wouldn't be able to leave our Vizsla behind. Do any of you go on holidays?
We have about two years to prepare. I am going to get books and find out about local clubs. We are also going to go to the gig shows in London. And of course I am going to hang out in this forum.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi DandelionBlue!
In my opinion, you "fit" the parameters of a successful Vizsla owner...at least as far as the environment you plan to provide...but as you have no doubt learned while reading this forum, there are all sorts of potential "issues" when you are "owned" by a Vizsla. First, while the breed certainly has some particular "traits", these creatures are still individual personalities, each with their own distinct idiosyncrasies...you might end up with the prototypical "high energy" V, or you might have more of a "couch potato"...we have 4 V's and they cover the gamut.
I believe a responsible V owner should provide a safe, and fairly sizable outdoor area to allow your four legged athlete to roam and run freely each and every day. On lead walks are great, but nothing can replace the joy a V feels at running and chasing off lead.
As for your concerns regarding a two vacation...I would suggest you employ a "house/dog sitter" that would reside in your home while you are away...this will be the least stressful for your V, provided the "sitter" follows your normal routine pertaining to the pup's activities. Such a sitter should be "tried out" well in advance of your long vacation...perhaps a couple of overnight trips to see how the sitter and pup work together.
I wish you luck in your quest to determine if being owned by a Vizsla is right for you and your family!


----------



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi there! I will second the "being owned" by a vizsla comment above - too true. It sounds like you could provide a wonderful home for a vizsla! I have only had my little guy for about 7 months and I am currently planning a 2-week cycling trip in California at the end of February. Unfortunately, I will be leaving Scout at home in Canada and I am still really conflicted about how to handle this extended period of time away. I think that it's fantastic that you have already taken into consideration your plans to travel ahead of actually getting a dog. To give you a rough idea of the steps I have taken so far:
1) created an inventory of potential boarding facilities and doggy daycares approved by Scout's trainer and visited all of them personally - still not completely comfortable with boarding him for this length of time
2) investigated "hunt camp" sleep away training - just not a great time of year for it here
3) a combination of staying with my parents and spending his days at doggy daycare (most likely)

Scout's trainer recommended that the least stressful way to leave your dog is have a familiar individual stay at your house and look after your dog in your absence, but unfortunately, this is not an option for me right now. I keep reminding myself that I am not the first person to have a dog and travel! This is something that happens all the time and it's unrealistic to expect that you will spend every day of your dog's life with them (though I wouldn't be opposed). Just make sure that you are prepared well in advance and that you have a network of trust-worthy dog owners that you can depend on if need be. If you plan to get in touch with a local club, perhaps that would be a good way to meet other v owners with whom you can share dog-sitting duties one day!
Before my dog, I was an avid traveler and usually would book trips pretty last minute. I made the choice to put my traveling days behind me and focus on raising my dog. Something I have come to realize is that my ability to travel didn't really decrease with my vizsla, but rather just changed to include him and is now a lot more local road trips. Lots of camping to dog friendly provincial parks and hiking excursions relatively close to home. I have even found myself looking for dog-friendly festivals and events to attend with him this summer LOL
I did several years of research before getting a vizsla and I don't think you can ever really be completely prepared. One of the best things I did was spend time with vizsla owners and their dogs prior to getting my puppy and I would recommend this. They are absolutely incredible creatures but to those that stop us on a walk to ask about my dog I say: he is a HUGE commitment that is not to be taken lightly. I would only recommend this breed to those that are truly ready to invest time and energy (and $) into their dog - with time being the biggest resource. You will get out what you put in! He is not just a dog but a LIFESTYLE and I wouldn't change it for the world. When I am at work, I am waiting for the day to end so I can get home and adventure/spend time with my dog.

The last think I will mention is that although I don't have children, I could not imagine having a puppy and young children at the same time - especially a vizsla puppy. That is not to say that it can't be done as there are lots who do this (and they are brave, brave souls). My dog is the sweetest and gentlest little guy and I would consider him to fall ever-so-slightly closer to "couch potato" on the vizsla energy spectrum, but given the shark attacks when he was really young and his bouncy and excitable nature in general (even to this day), I don't feel like it would be a great fit to have little ones in the picture until he is much older. There is a family near me that has a GSP puppy the same age as Scout and 3 children all under 5. I have so much respect for the parents, but they have mentioned to me that they feel overwhelmed by the dog and considered bringing him back to the breeder on several occasions. They have had to implement many "reactionary" and punitive training tactics because they just do not have enough hours in the day to devote to teaching the puppy appropriate behavior. The saddest part of the story is that they changed his name to "Hurricane" after having him for a few months because he had destroyed so much of their home. Obviously every dog is different, but again, you get out what you put in!! Just something to consider


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Whenever these questions come up I look for some substantial reasons for actually wanting a Vizsla above and beyond their appearance, and you clearly give them. 

The other thing I look for is some awareness and desire to intensely bond with their Vizsla, of really seeing them and emotionally experiencing them as true equals. More than other breeds, a Vizsla is a companion, not a mere pet.

If you're nodding your head in agreement, then I'd suggest you start your search and get on puppy waiting lists now, it can take a couple years before you take delivery!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm owned by two wirehaired V's, also in the north of England (Lake District). Harrogate would be an awesome place to raise a V with a lot of moors locally or within easy driving distance. I have a lot of V friends that live that way. Do you intend to "work" your planned V?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my kids, (human) were aged 5 and 6 (I think) when we got our first, sure there was a shark attack episode or two but nothing to rambunctious. As for holidays, we usually go away in the caravan,,quite often over to Yorkshire, and the dogs come with us. If we go abroad or somewhere that we can't take the dogs, family are willing to take them in


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

A lot of really good points have already been addressed so I won't address those  My husband convinced me to get our V puppy when my youngest child was only 4 mths old. I was VERY overwhelmed with the baby and the puppy at the same time. His logic was I was already up at night feeding a baby... might as well deal with puppy bathroom breaks at the same time. After getting through it I wouldn't go back and do it different though. Kaylee is the best kid dog I've ever had and I think a lot of it has to do with she came from a breeder with kids in the home and she came home to a house with young kids. She hasn't known anything different so there wasn't ever any fighting for a pecking order etc. and my now 4yo and her are best friends.

My only regret is I feel like I don't remember her puppyhood too well and I wouldn't get a V puppy in the winter. She was pretty painful to potty train because she didn't want anything to do with the outdoors.


----------

